# sand cost!



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

hi, I am soon to be purchasing a 4 foot tank (probably)
how much would it cost for sand?
and what different types are?
and what are the differences?
j55


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Get play sand or pool filter sand- both are very cheap. Should cost you under $20 for sure and maybe 10$ depending how deep you want it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, get it at Menards or Home Depot, same stuff as aquarium sand only cheaper and under a different name, you can use play sand or sandblasting sand. make sure you was it good though!


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, that pissed me off. I called a local pet store (which is usually a pretty good store) and asked how much their sand cost. I knew that they had the same commercial brands as Menards and Home Depot (I didn't know that they also had "aquarium" sand). When I asked how much sand cost, they asked me what I was using it for. I told them I wanted to put sand in my aquarium, and they told me they had "aquarium" sand... a 2lb. bag for $5! I was perplexed. I hate false advertisement like that, even though I walked right into it.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I get mine from the beech, but this isn't recommended if you live near a holiday resort where anything could be in it.


----------

